# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  tetsudatte kudasai!

## basurero

こんにちは！
これらのぶんはいいですか。私を(or に？）手伝ってください！ 
昨日は、あなたはテレビを観ながら、宿題をしていたと私の友達が言いました。　My friend told me that yesterday, you were doing your homework while watching television. 
あなたは勉強しなかったそうです。 I hear you didn't study. 
あの人は寒がりやだから、ロシヤで暮らしたくないです. Since that person has a low tolerance of cold, he doesn't want to live in Russia. 
Also can you say this?
あなたは面白い人と聞かれた。I heard you are an interesting person. 
どうもありがとうございます！

----------


## MOG

> こんにちは！
> これらのぶんはいいですか。私を(or に？）手伝ってください！

 私を手伝ってください
I think 私を is an extra.   

> 昨日(は、)あなたはテレビを観ながら(、)宿題をしていたと私の友達が言いました。　My friend told me that yesterday, you were doing your homework while watching television.

 No problem.   

> あなたは勉強しなかったそうです。 I hear you didn't study.

 あなたは勉強しなかったそうですね。
あなたは勉強しなかったと聞きました。  

> あの人は寒がり(や)だから、ロシヤで暮らしたくないそうです. Since that person has a low tolerance of cold, he doesn't want to live in Russia.

  

> Also can you say this?
> あなたは面白い人（だ）と聞きました。I heard you are an interesting person. 
> どうもありがとうございます！

----------


## basurero

どうもありがとうございます！  ::

----------


## basurero

ところで、「大きくない」ということはだめと聞きました。本当ですか。何を言うの方がいいです  か。

----------


## MOG

> ところで、「大きくない」というのはだめと聞きました。本当ですか。何と言った方がいいですか。

 なんらかの文脈の中では不自然かもしれませんが、「大きくない」ということそれ自体はとくに問題ないと思い  ます。直接「小さい」と言ったほうが分かりやすい場合もありますが。ニュアンスの問題でしょう  。  ::

----------


## basurero

分かりました。ときとしてちょくせつな語の方がいいが、場合によりますね。ありがとう。

----------


## basurero

質問を答えてくれませんか？これらの文はいいですか？ 
夜で、私は店の中であなたを見ましたが、何も買いたくなかったです。
夜で、私は店の中であなたを見ましたが、何かを買ってほしくなかったです。 
ありがとうございます。  ::

----------


## MOG

> 質問に答えてくれませんか？これらの文はいいですか？

  

> 夜で、私は店の中であなたを見ましたが、何も買いたくなかったです。

 «Вечером в магазине я вас видел, но ничего не хотел купить.»
Какое отношение имеет второй человек в этом предложении?
夜、私は店の中(думаю, “の中”лишное, немного громоздко)であなたを見ましたが、何も買いたくなかったです。   

> 夜で、私は店の中であなたを見ましたが、何かを買ってほしくなかったです。

 «Вечером в магазине я вас видел, но я не хотел, чтобы вы мне купили что-нибудь.»
夜、私は店であなたを見ましたが、何も買ってほしくなかったです。

----------

